# New.... To Everything!



## Lovnlife4ever (Dec 15, 2010)

*Hi, All!!! *
*I am a new makeup fan just started getting into it the beginning of this year and am falling in love. **I've mostly dabbled in Urban Decay and am looking to branch out. Just started getting into MAC and Nars within the last months and so far so good =D **I've been creeping on Spektra since I started looking at Tartan Tale swatches and just finally decided to go ahead and join. I'm dying to see the MAC & Wonder Woman collection and will probably try to get in on the fun this time instead of just creeping, lol.*

*I'm a 24 yr. old stay at home mom and wife. My husband and (1 yr.) daughter mean everything to me.* *My husband just joined the navy and i'm hoping to find some friends on Spektra so that i'll never be without my makeup chatter no matter where we move.  Well, anyways, thanks for reading! Ciao Bellas*







*P.S. I just gotta say the emoticons here are awesome *


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 16, 2010)

There ARE great emoticons here!

  	Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## n_c (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 16, 2010)

i hope you have fun here! i'm super excited for wonder woman myself! i shall start saving my pennies now for it! hee hee!


----------



## dahlingdiva (Dec 16, 2010)

Wait..... Wonder Woman? Where have I been? Sounds fun.


----------



## User38 (Dec 16, 2010)

dahlingdiva said:


> Wait..... Wonder Woman? Where have I been? Sounds fun.


 
	Silent scream


----------



## Soul Unique (Dec 16, 2010)

Enjoy the forums!!!



dahlingdiva said:


> Silent scream



 	Lol @ Silent Scream ^^^^


----------



## Lovnlife4ever (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks Everybody for the warm welcome!



dahlingdiva said:


> Wait..... Wonder Woman? Where have I been? Sounds fun.


	How could it not sound fun, lol. Well, you're not to late in the game yet still no pics or anything to take a gander at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait though!


----------



## User38 (Dec 18, 2010)

Love -- enjoy Specktra and don't like my cantankerous person get on your nerves !


----------



## User38 (Dec 18, 2010)

dahlingdiva said:


> Wait..... Wonder Woman? Where have I been? Sounds fun.


	How could it not sound fun, lol. Well, you're not to late in the game yet still no pics or anything to take a gander at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait though!


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## rockingmom (Dec 30, 2010)

Have fun and enjoy!!


----------

